# Goodbye Harry. My Sweet Harry.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I said goodbye to Harry today, guys. Thank you for your kind words, personal messages and prayers. 

I loved this Dog with every ounce of my existence and life is really dark, as it has been for the last 2-3 months now. He was a beautiful boy with a golden heart. No one wanted him 10 years ago when I went to the Shelter and told them to bring me Dogs they were having a hard time getting adopted. They missed out on the most special Dog.. all mess of fur and funny looking, wanting to jump on anyone he met.

I will miss you beautiful boy. Your pain is gone now and the Cancer will have nothing else to hurt. I love you.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Kevin. It breaks my heart reading this. Everyone here can feel your pain and sadness right now. Celebrate his life and know you where the best thing that ever happened to him.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry Kevin  RIP Harry


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh I feel your pain. You gave him the best life possible and did everything you could do for him. Harry thanks you for all you've done for him and he'll be waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry, Harry was loved to the hills and back, he will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Kevin I am so, so sorry. This post brought tears to my eyes and my heart feels for you. You, clearly, were the best thing to ever happen to Harry and he had an amazing decade with you. Once you move through the pain, you can know that you brought him as much love as he did for you. At the end he knew that you were with him and that had to make it easier on him.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Kevin, I'm so sorry. I'm tearing up as I type this, there just are no words. Please know you gave the best, happiest life he could have ever had, and felt every bit of love you gave him. Many hugs to you from me.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

There are tears in my eyes as I read this thread, Kevin. Words are so inadequate...

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I feel your pain. 

Remember - good dogs never die...


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Kevin, I am so sorry. I teared up, too, as Submariner said. There aren't words for this.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss Kevin, it's hard to let them go, but cherish the good moments that you remember, those are the most important ones.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh Kevin, I am so very sorry, I am crying for you while I type this, Harry was a very lucky boy when he found you all those years ago and you have loved him and done everything in your power for him, I know these words are not much comfort now, but hopefully you do find some comfort in knowing he is pain free.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Kevin. My heart just fell when I read the title of this post. I'm so very, very sorry. 

There aren't a lot of dogs who are as lucky as Harry was to have a dad so loving. The two of you finding each other and giving each other so much love an happiness is really a wonderful thing. 

Please continue to be the amazing person that Harry always knew you were and are. In his honor.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kevin I'm so sorry to hear Harry lost his fight with cancer, it's an awful disease. Hugs to you during this very difficult time.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> Oh Kevin, I am so very sorry, I am crying for you while I type this, Harry was a very lucky boy when he found you all those years ago and you have loved him and done everything in your power for him, I know these words are not much comfort now, but hopefully you do find some comfort in knowing he is pain free.



Thanks Roberta. Thank you for all of the PM's, also. You gave me some hope on things to try thru this nightmare.

Harry was my special boy. He slept next to me every night. I bought one of the giant pillows a long time ago because it gave us more room at night for our heads. 

He was starting to have trouble using the bathroom and was beginning to go the back of the yard and just stand there in confusion. My breaking point was when he went back to the corner and just layed down. I went back in the cold after a few minutes and carried my boy into the house. 

Our routine was always the same. I would go to bed and once I was all set, Harry would make his way into bed. Even last night, he stayed in the living room a bit longer because his batterred body was so tired. But after a few minutes, he limped into the bedroom and found a way to get into bed with me. He hadn't eaten in days...which was another sign I knew we were "there." I kissed him, told him I loved him as many times as I could.... and we fell asleep for the last time. I asked for God...even if there were no miracles, if he could at least give Harry a peaceful and restful night. And I think he did. He could barely pick his head up as we went to sleep but still managed to "muzzle" my hand which means he wants me to rub his ears and head. So I did that until I fell asleep. 

I will miss Harry as much as anyone could miss anything in this world. I came to work today only because its about 20 degrees outside.... and I cannot bear to go home. Even with my other 2 Dogs... the house is not the same. I know I have to take care of Murphy and Itty and of course I will. But Harry was the love of my life. My heart is in shambles right now but there is relief knowing he won't suffer any longer. 

I hate Cancer. My version of "hell" is what I just went thru watching Harry succumb to this brutal disease. I would rather watch someone chop my own arm off. Its a helpless feeling of despair that words cannot describe. To sit and watch someone you love with every ounce of your soul die a bit every day and every attempt to help them end in futility.... I can't imagine hell being any worse.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Kevin, god now I am really crying because I know exactly how you feel and know your pain, it does get a little easier to bare as time goes on. 

There are know thanks required, I only wish it helped him more.... Stay strong my friend and love your other two, taking care of them helps a bit, having my other 2 helped ease my pain


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I said goodbye to Harry today, guys. Thank you for your kind words, personal messages and prayers.
> 
> I loved this Dog with every ounce of my existence and life is really dark, as it has been for the last 2-3 months now. He was a beautiful boy with a golden heart. No one wanted him 10 years ago when I went to the Shelter and told them to bring me Dogs they were having a hard time getting adopted. They missed out on the most special Dog.. all mess of fur and funny looking, wanting to jump on anyone he met.
> 
> I will miss you beautiful boy. Your pain is gone now and the Cancer will have nothing else to hurt. I love you.


oh, kevin...i know how hard this was for you.....there are no adequate words i can say, other than i know of few dogs who were loved as much as harry was....and always will be....by you. 

cherish the good times you had with him...he will live forever in your heart.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

one quick comment.

I spent a great deal of time researching whats available out there for Cancer, conventional, non-conventional, etc... I'm by no means an expert and cannot give specific advice on what is correct. However, I can at least point people in directions where they can search further and make their own decisions. 

Feel free to PM me if anyone is throttled with this horrific battle. Harry's Cancer was especially troublesome as his tumor byopsies came back with a Mitotic index(measure of cell proliferation. IE-how out of control the Cancer is) of 70+. MSU Oncologists prefer to see something around 5. Consequently, he wasn't going to respond to much of anything.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm soooo sorry. I've never had a dog like you describe harry. I can understand why you are so heartbroken. You were both very lucky to have each other.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> one quick comment.
> 
> I spent a great deal of time researching whats available out there for Cancer, conventional, non-conventional, etc... I'm by no means an expert and cannot give specific advice on what is correct. However, I can at least point people in directions where they can search further and make their own decisions.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if anyone is throttled with this horrific battle. Harry's Cancer was especially troublesome as his tumor byopsies came back with a Mitotic index(measure of cell proliferation. IE-how out of control the Cancer is) of 70+. MSU Oncologists prefer to see something around 5. Consequently, he wasn't going to respond to much of anything.


with those numbers, no...he wasn't. still, kevin, i know you did right by him, from the time you got him, to the time you said good bye.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry Kevin. I truly understand what you are feeling and I ache that you too must feel this gaping hole in your heart. He was so loved and he loved you so much, there is no replacing that, you had a special bond. Remember him as a youngster, remember him in his prime, at his best and remember all the good times you shared. Honor him with the joyful memories Kevin. Time will very slowly heal but you will never forget. These special dogs teach us so much and they are unforgettable, irreplaceable, will always have a piece of our hearts. Losing them is a price we must pay for the honor of their companionship, the price seems high. You loved him and that is all he would ever have asked of you. He loved you and you let him go when it was time, your last gift was truly a gift of love.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Liz.

Everything you said is right. 

But God, I will miss him. There is a gaping hole in me right now. Its like part of me has been torn apart and left alone in this dark place. 

Harry used to wake me up early in the morning... and bark at me to wake up. God, it would drive me crazy and I would tell him to let me sleep more. 

Do you have any idea how much I would pay for ONE more morning of his barking and doing circles by the bed for Dad to JUST wake up and start the day? 

Its funny how the things that drive us nuts are the things we long for when they are gone. 

Everyone, LOVE your Dogs tonight. Love them with every ounce of affection you have.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your boy Harry. He was a very fortunate pup to have you in his life. Bless you both.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this Kevin. You were the best person that Harry could have ever had. The two of you have been here since the beginning and are DFC family. Take care of yourself and know that you are in all of our thoughts tonight.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh I am so so sorry for your loss. I have felt your pain and know that ache, but now it is time to remember Harry from the million memories forever stamped into your heart. He will live there always Kevin and while he is running free in the heavens above he will be there waiting to greet you one day. Rest in peace boy!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

My heart broke when I saw the title. Kevin, I m so very sorry. I wish I had one words of wisdom, something to take away your pain but I don't. It is so apparent from your posts how much you loved Harry and he knew that. You did right by him, as hard as it is. Time will ease your pain a bit but you will never or get.
We're all here for you if you need virtual shoulders to cry on.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry for your loss. think of all the good you brought to each other.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, it really is the worst thing to lose a dog to cancer. I went through it with my lab a few years ago so I know how hard it is to watch them suffer in pain. Just know you gave him an amazing life filled with love and happiness. If it wasn't for you being the amazing person you are, he may have never been adopted from the shelter. You gave him the life every dog deserves.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I was so sad to read this news, Kevin. I'm so sorry for your loss. It brings back memories of my heart dog, Duke, who I lost to this terrible disease several years ago. The feeling of loss never disappears, but you will eventually start remembering the good times you had with Harry with fondness rather than sadness. RIP Harry, and {{Hugs}} to you, Kevin.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you right now Kevin. I know that he was so very lucky to have spent his good long life with someone who treasured him, when the rest of the world gave up. One things for certain, you haven't lost Harry at all. You've gained a guardian that will protect and fill your heart with love, just like you guarded and loved him so much :angel:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God Kevin. I am just so, so sorry. This is the thread I was hoping would take it's time coming, one I had been dreading. Been sitting here wondering how on earth you can find the right words for someone who feels like their world has ended. 
You are a lucky man though Kevin, not many people in this world have a dog that becomes a part of their soul like Harry did yours. I know losing him has ripped your heart out, life is like a living nightmare at the moment. 
Your Harry is now running free in the green fields at the bridge, no pain anymore, waiting. I found (pinched) this poem that seriously made me cry: 
*When my time comes and after I get to meet up
with all of my loved ones who have gone on before me
I am going to go to the Rainbow Bridge,
to the field where the dogs are running and playing
as when they were young and healthy.
And when I see the dog that stops, and turns, and begins to run towards me ~
I'll be running as fast as I can
to meet up with Harry again
and, I'll cross that bridge,
when I come to it.* 

Rest in peace sweet Harry. 
Many many thoughts and hugs are sent to you Kevin. 
Hang in there mate.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your sweet Harry. I had a dog like Harry, he's the guy in my avatar, and I lost him just over two years ago. I clearly remember those first dark days and how completely broken I was. I told someone I felt like I was being dragged along by the universe. I got up in the morning because I had to go to work, kept going only because I had two other dogs to care for. I'm not sure what I would have done if not for my other dogs, to the point that it scares me a little. I don't think we ever get over losing dogs like this, we just sort of adjust to the new normal. Please know that I am thinking of you and sending you strength to get through the next few days, weeks, and months. Harry was truly a lucky dog to have been with such a kind, loving owner. He will be with you forever.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Kevin. I can feel your love in your words. Always is a very special dog in our life. Cancer is something terrible. I will be praying for you!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My heart breaks for you, Kevin. The loss of Harry is just...beyond words. It seems like just yesterday that you were worried about his loss of appetite, and that you knew something was "not right." That's because you knew him, you knew your dog.

Know, also, that he felt all of your love, every moment of every day. That you gave him the best possible life; that's all we can do, really.

Rest in Peace, sweet Harry.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

God bless his soul.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of Harry, you did all you could and more for him. I feel very sad for you at this difficult time and it has brought tears to my eyes.
Loved, never forgotten.

Now I am going to annoy Stanley who is dozing, hanging off his bean bag like a big black sloth and give him lots of kisses and cuddles and whisper in his ear that I love him!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Everytime I come back to this thread I get al teary eyed. It also is inspiring in a way to see the strong bonds we form with those special dogs. Kevin I know how hard it is to lose such a beloved family member but you will always have the memories of the years you had together and the bond you shared. Harry will always live in your heart and there will come a day when the pain is not so all consuming. I need to remember to take your advice tonight and love my dogs extra hard!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you everyone. Last night and this morning were the worst. Looking out over the yard... HIS yard. It was HIS yard, NOT mine. The empty spot in the bed. HIS side of the couch. HIS food bowl which sat mostly idle because I was hand feeding him for the past 2 months. HIS window he looked out...the one I opened for the last week so he could get the outside smells even though it was 30 degrees outside(F. the heat bill).

Someone said "being drug along by the universe" 

That about sums it up right now. My life is really empty and the sadness is almost more than I can bare. You have these cliches in life... when someone says a "PIECE" of them has been taken, its not only a cliche. Its very much literal. There is part of me gone today. Literally, gone.

Cancer is this wicked beast of a sob. I'm not naive enough to think my Harry was going to live forever. But to sit and watch a Dog filled with vigor and spirit and energy--his body was in such great shape, blood work perfect, organs functioning great..... then in 2 months just taken over by this monster. I'm as angry as I am sad. 

Thank you all for your kind words, though. You are all wonderful and with 50% of Dogs inflicted with this who reach age 10, sadly, I'll be offerring my words of condolence in the future to some of you. I pray its not for awhile.



I mentioned this to Vanessa in a PM and it probably illustrates where I am right now more than anything else. 

Harry was, well...really Hairy. His hair was all over my house. Clumps of it everywhere... I would literally have to vacuum every day to control it. I haven't been able to keep up with housework since this started. When I came home last night, I found a big clump of his hair behind my bedroom door. I grabbed it and held it against my face, rubbing it against my cheek and nose...trying to see if I could smell my boy one last time.

Thats where I'm at right now.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Kevin I am so sorry. I think no one took Harry because he was meant for you. It's strange how people will just look over some dogs then when you take them home you find out just how special they are. You gave him the best life he could have and you will have many dark days ahead.

But your other dogs need you and you will go on. I still get upset about my basset girls when I think of them. I even sometimes start to think what if, but I stop myself because we can't second guess ourselves. You did everything you could to help him and he knew that and he loved you and you him.

He may even come to you in your dreams and let you know he's ok....... Abigail and Sidney did for both me and my husband.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you Kevin and the grief you are going through. Our love for a heart dog is like none other - pure, simple and profoundly deep. My condolences.

_"To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die"_

~ Thomas Campbell


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Aw, man, I am so sorry to hear this. RIP sweet Harry.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

This just absolutely breaks my heart. I'm so, so sorry. Time, time is the only thing that helps. You can smell your Harry, and feel him, and he feels you back. There is no way that he doesn't. I feel certain you are still in his heart, as he is in yours.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Herzo said:


> He may even come to you in your dreams and let you know he's ok....... Abigail and Sidney did for both me and my husband.


That is so true~~


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss Kevin. Know thag we are all here for you. Rip Harry.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Reading this makes me want to sweep up all the hair and keep it forever.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Reading this makes me want to sweep up all the hair and keep it forever.



I know what you mean, I have nose art on a few of my windows from Max that I haven't been able to clean yet.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My heart hurts for you. It will get better, with time. You were a great dad/owner to him, never ever forget that. You saved him, you gave him a great life. You should celebrate his life


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Rvent said:


> I know what you mean, I have nose art on a few of my windows from Max that I haven't been able to clean yet.


Yeah, me too. Someone else eventually did wash the window. Also still have my boy's winter jacket hanging in my closet. I'll never use it for another dog and there is no reason to keep it, except, just because, you know. . .


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have Max's jacket, sweater, leash, his blanket and all the nylabones he use to chew I will NEVER throw them out or use them for another dog its only been 6 months on the 24th so maybe in a few years I might feel different but I doubt it.

I still cry every day when I think of him


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I still cry every day when I think of him


yup ҉҉҉҉҉ ҉ ҉ ҉


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Kevin. May Harry rest in peace...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so sorry to read this. i havent been on the board for nearly two weeks (forgotten password) so i am sorry if this is days late.
why cant cancer get cancer?

my thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------

